
Rumor: Apple to buy ARM for $8 billion? - barredo
http://www.9to5mac.com/apple-buying-arm-235057046?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
barredo
Question: Would ARM chips be suitable for, say, five-years-from-today iMacs?
What would be the differentes between ARM and Intel?

Note: I don't know anything about hardware.

~~~
hga
32 vs. 64 bits is the biggest relevant one for the desktop market. 32 bits
(with a special extra low power 16 bit mode) is great for the mobile market,
but wouldn't be worth it for a Mac CPU change over.

I suppose Apple might do this to fund a 64 bit ARM, but that strikes me as
unlikely. Especially since ARM would stand to lose a lot of business from
Apple's competitors, if other companies could come up with compelling CPU/watt
stories.

On the order of 10 billion (thousand million) ARM CPUs are shipping per
year....

